# Remote - Fee-For-Service Certified Coder Reviews



## JudyW (Apr 1, 2016)

Remote - Fee-For-Service Certified Coder Reviews

 National Medical Reviews is looking for qualified Certified Professional Coders to become a part of their Peer-Review-Panel for remote fee for service medical record reviews. This work is on a contract basis and can be done off hours from the comfort of your home!

 A qualified individual will posses working knowledge of ICD-10-CM, CPT-4 or HCPCS and have professional coding experience in physician and/or facility setting.

 Please submit a copy of your resume and cover letter highlighting your specific area of expertise to nborror@nmrusa.com.


----------



## olinskec (May 11, 2016)

*Anyone familiar with National Medical Reviews Inc?*

Thank you for the notice of the Fee-For-Service posting. I am wondering, does any have experience with or knowledge of National Medical Reviews Inc.? I've found their website and a little info but not much in the way of reviews and would be interested in learning more about them.

Thank you,
Carrie O.


----------

